
Notepad++ v7.8.1: Free Uyghur - Medox
https://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/v781-free-uyghur-edition/
======
mpettitt
Notepad++ has a bit of a history in releasing versions in support of various
campaigns, ranging from a "Je suis Charlie" edition to a "Tiananmen June
Fourth Incident" edition.

I remember one edition included an auto-typing feature, where a new tab would
be opened, and content start typing into it, which frankly was quite alarming
for an update of a piece of software that you've been using for a while...

~~~
pssflops
I believe the typing content was itself the changelog for that particular
release and the flak received by the author will prevent it from happening
again in the future afaik.

------
rmolin88
I love it that they have a "this is how you can help link". I've read about so
many issues that I would to get involved with, but there's I no mention
anywhere oh you can actually do something about the problem!

------
pcr0
Does this message only show in the release notes? It would be cool to display
a link to this on startup, like with Vim and the ICCF-Holland charity in
Uganda.

------
bobjordan
The author writes "The Uyghurs are not ethnically Chinese".

While that's true, it's only because nobody is "ethnically Chinese".

“Chinese” is a nationality, not an ethnicity. Within China, there are 56+/\-
ethnic groups of which the Han group is the largest.

~~~
honest_tovarich
Thank you. Somehow is cool this days to write non-sense in tech forums. The
Kurds are also a large ethnic group in Turkey, so is the author of Notepad++
will be adding a mention to them in the next release note? Native Americans in
the US and Canada? Buryats in Russia? and the list goes on and on... but hey,
I guess is too hard to do a little research before pretending to be cool.

~~~
aptidude187
"Somehow is cool this days to write non-sense in tech forums." \- Yes, that's
what you are doing. Are about 1+ million of those groups you mentioned in
concentration camps for just being from that group? No, so don't make such
absurd comparisons.

Edit: Just saw: user: honest_tovarich, created:32 days ago, karma: -2 =>
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_Cent_Party](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/50_Cent_Party)

~~~
dang
Please don't take HN threads further into flamewar, and please don't break the
site guideline against insinuations about astroturfing in threads. That's a
major rule users need to follow here—otherwise the threads deteriorate
severely.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
passer_chen
time to help Uganda, npp uninstall...

------
sillycube
Freedom is the most important value in software development. As a web
developer in Hong Kong and loyal notepad++ user, I am happy to see the
message!

